#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > درخواست: دسترسی به مطالب قرمز

## morteza khod

سلام.لطفا کاربری بنده را جهت دسترسی به مطالب قرمز فعال کنید با تشکر.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام 
بخش vip2 برای کاربرانی فعال میشون که فعالیت مناسبی در انجمن دارند

----------


## morteza khod

سلام.جناب محمودی بنده هم فعالیت دارم

----------


## rezanurse826

درود بر دوستان و مهندسین عزیز
تقریبا 9 سال است که عضو انجمن هستم .

قانون حضور افراد در vip2 را تنظیم نمایند و در معرض قضاوت دوستان قرار دهند تا پس از رفع اشکال ، یک قانون عدالت محور و کلی بوجود آید .

با تشکر از مدیریت و مسئولین عزیز سایت و انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران 
به امید موفقیت روزافزون

----------


## najaf11

با سلام خدمت دوستان  منم نظرم همینه تا این داستان نبود بهتر از سایت میشد بهره برد :دسترسی به مطالب قرمز:

----------


## bardia.t

> درود بر دوستان و مهندسین عزیز
> تقریبا 9 سال است که عضو انجمن هستم .
> بنده چند ماه پیش vip2 شدم . و فقط برای چند ماه کوتاه vip2 شدم .
> چند روز پیش که حق عضویت را پرداخت کردم دوباره به vip تغییر پیدا کردم .
> بنده که متوجه نشدم ،  دوام vip2 بنده چرا پایین آمده است .
> 1 - متولی vip2 کردن اعضا چه شخصی می باشد ؟
> 2 - کامنت گذاشتن و همکاری چگونه باید باشد ،  قانون باید داشته باشد ، نداشته باشد ؟
> 3 - مثلا 200 پست باید بگذاریم . 200 پست گذاشتن خوب است ولی اگر کیفیت لازم و راهنمایی خوب نداشت ، یک نوع تقلب محسوب نمی شود .؟
> 4 - اگر بگویند هر عضو 50 تا پست بگذارند ، با کیفیت و راهنمایی خوب داشته باشد که به آن vip2 بدهیم ،  این طرح دست یافتنی است ولی طرح 200 پست دست یافتنی نیست و امکان عملی آن بسیار پایین است .
> ...


با درود //دوست گرامی اگر کاربر ویزه بودید بعد از واریز عضویت هم کاربر ویزه هستید احتمالا اشتباهی در فعال سازی رخ داده به اقای نکویی پیام بدید اصلاح کنن

----------

